# Help! Did I use too much Prague Powder #1?



## gruntsman (Dec 4, 2015)

I used this recipe...
http://ilovemeat.com/homemade-bacon-part-1-cure/

I accidentally used 2 tbs of Prague powder 1... I started at 3pm CST 12/4/15 and just realized my mistake. Do I need to toss out and start over?


----------



## driedstick (Dec 4, 2015)

Not for sure,,,

How many pounds??? maybe this calculator will help  ya 

http://diggingdogfarm.com/page2.html

Good luck and let us know 

A full smoker is a happy smoker 

DS


----------



## gruntsman (Dec 4, 2015)

About 5 pounds


----------



## crankybuzzard (Dec 4, 2015)

Well, it seems like you used 6x the amount of cure required.  Personally, I'd write it off.  

Some may say rinse and start over, but the cure has already started into the meat, and there's really no way of knowing how much.


----------



## gruntsman (Dec 4, 2015)

Yeah. Just read everything again. I screwed it up.


----------



## crankybuzzard (Dec 4, 2015)

gruntsman said:


> Yeah. Just read everything again. I screwed it up.



It happens.  In the long run, the loss of the meat will be cheap compared to any possibility of illness.  

Try again, you'll nail it.


----------



## smokin monkey (Dec 5, 2015)

Sorry my friend, but yes straight in the trash.


----------



## chewmeister (Dec 9, 2015)

OP didn't say if he's curing wet or dry. Makes a difference.


----------



## travisty (Dec 9, 2015)

More specifics could help, but based on what was provided I would chuck it myself, that is 6x the recommended amount for 5# Furthermore, you want to use weight not size to measure cures, I know that is a debated topic with cure since the grains are a consistent size, But IMHO I think something that delicate and something with the potential to kill or make sick I think investing in a scale is a good idea.


----------

